# Trampolining classes in london



## Hellsbells (Aug 30, 2005)

I've always wanted to go to trampoline classes. Not sure why, just that it sounds like fun and a good way to keep fit   

Does anyone know of any decent, adult beginners classes in London?

I've tried searching on the internet and can only find children's classes and one adults class that is miles away from where I live.


----------



## the B (Aug 30, 2005)

Will ask a mate of mine about this since he goes trampolining four times a week


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 30, 2005)

the B said:
			
		

> Will ask a mate of mine about this since he goes trampolining four times a week



Thanks


----------



## BrixiSteve (Aug 30, 2005)

How come everyones into trampolines these days?  All of a sudden I know loads of people with them in their gardens, well, I know four people.  Also, anyone know where the word comes from.?


----------



## the B (Aug 31, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## Loki (Aug 31, 2005)

BrixiSteve said:
			
		

> Also, anyone know where the word comes from.?



The trampoline itself, according to circus lore, was supposedly first developed by an artiste called Du Trampolin.

I didn't know that, but Wikipedia sure is handy for making you sound like a know-all on the internet


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 31, 2005)

the B said:
			
		

> Will ask a mate of mine about this since he goes trampolining four times a week


Yeah, last week he went four times on the bounce


----------



## Hollis (Aug 31, 2005)

I suspect they might do them up at the Sobell centre near Finsbury Park..

Indeed they do..    

http://www.aquaterra.org/Islington/Trampolining/


----------



## girasol (Aug 31, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I suspect they might do them up at the Sobell centre near Finsbury Park..
> 
> Indeed they do..
> 
> http://www.aquaterra.org/Islington/Trampolining/



They sure do, I used to take my son there on Sundays - until he got bored.  The instructor is a very nice guy.

(Dunno if he teaches adults too, I suspect he does)


----------



## gerrardb (Feb 8, 2011)

*Adult club*

Harrow Trampolining club 
based near cannon park has weekly adult sessions/classes


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 8, 2011)

Five year bump! Great 1st post.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 9, 2011)

Gahhh

What an annoying thing to do, threads over say 3 months without new posts should auto lock.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Feb 9, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Gahhh
> 
> What an annoying thing to do, threads over say 3 months without new posts should auto lock.



I agree. Mods could always unlock in exceptional cirumstances. Do we have the software to do this? Maybe one for the feedback forum?


----------

